# Easington & District Working Mens Club - Feb 2012



## Krypton (Feb 16, 2012)

Not much history, looks like it closed around 2007 but in some parts it most have closed decades ago.
Visited with Ezykial, Jippers, BlueBird and GhostCamera.

This place is pretty cool to be honest. You can imagine a load of miners sat in here straight from the pit with a tab in one hand and a pint in the other.












Large Function Room




Stage Area




Cheap Prices!!




Thats Why! It IS Easington Colliery!




Beer Cellar








This Upper Section looked like it had been abandoned about 40 year ago. Was full of car doors!




GLITTO!!!!! AND VIM!!












Another Large Bar




Tv Room









ANOTHER Bar!








Perhaps the highlight was the 1970's Stewards Office. It had loads of cool stuff going back to the 50's.








Old Photos


Thanks for looking


----------



## Reaperman (Feb 16, 2012)

Thats excellent I remember noticing it last time I was up that way... when I probably thought it was still open. They are definitely interesting places to visit.

Cheers

Joe


----------



## Krypton (Feb 16, 2012)

Yeah we were originally looking at the school down the road but couldnt get in so came back here!


----------



## jonney (Feb 17, 2012)

the lounge looked like that 20 years ago when I was last in there. nice one mate a bit of a blast from the past


----------



## Krypton (Feb 17, 2012)

Go and check it out mate


----------



## eclectic_fence (Feb 18, 2012)

This reminds me of phoenix nights. Great report.


----------



## rillington (Feb 19, 2012)

Unless I'm very much mistaken, I'm sure I can see a BSB Squarial in the first picture.


----------



## Krypton (Feb 19, 2012)

What on earth is a BSB Squarial!?


----------



## rillington (Feb 19, 2012)

In 1990, BSB was a rival satellite provider to Sky. However, they merged after only a year or so in competition to form BSkyB. BSB's dishes were of a suqare-type shape and were nicknamed Squarials, choosing this shape to distinguish themselves from Sky.


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 19, 2012)

You need to go back and have a word with the secretary in the office and tell her the place has closed down...

Nice one you busy boy!


----------



## Acebikerchick (Feb 19, 2012)

Fantastic photos...


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 19, 2012)

Loving whats been left behind, especially the photographs. 
I grew up in a pub, and the price list brings back so many memories. Small bottle of wine cheaper than Baileys for the win! 
Thank you for sharing these photos.


----------



## BigRon (Feb 19, 2012)

*Not a Squarial*

Doesn't look like a squarial to me, they didn't have LNB arms, as they were a flat plate contraption. 

see en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squarial


----------



## Krypton (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## BFG316 (Feb 20, 2012)

I used to go here in the late 80's/early 90's for the heavy meta discos!! Great time and lashings of Newcastle Brown Ale!!!! Sorry to see the place like this, unfortunately signs of the times for the workingman's clubs!! Great photos and report!


----------



## strokesboy21 (Feb 21, 2012)

very good report buddy i love the old cans of vim there


----------



## rillington (Feb 23, 2012)

BigRon said:


> Doesn't look like a squarial to me, they didn't have LNB arms, as they were a flat plate contraption.
> 
> see en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squarial



You might be right.

That said, it still may well be old BSB equipment because not all BSB dishes were square. If it is old BSB equipment then it's been obselete for 20 years now.


----------



## Flexible (Feb 23, 2012)

Where's the organ?  Brilliant stuff mate, nice job. Check out those prices!! 

I have to say that around here where I live, there are workingmen's clubs still around which look like that - and they're still open!


----------

